# Which DSP you would recommend between Pre-Power Amp



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

As per title, I'm looking to put a DSP for Digital Room Correction purposes between my pre and power amp in the near future (ie when I move into my new place + I don't intend to treat the room so much).

Potential candidates I can think of are as follows:-
1) miniDSP DDRC22A
2) Xilica XP 2040 (I assume this is the one refer to in REW)
3) dbx DriveRack VENU360 (think this is the new model)
All the above are around the same pricing range. Which one will you guys recommend ?
Is there any potential better one that I might have missed ? 

What I currently have:-
1) X-spectrum miniDSP UMIK-1 mic
2) Source=OPPO105 (thinking of getting a better network streamer transport in the very near future).
3) All my music are inside the Synology NAS
4) DAC+Pre=AudioResaerch DSpre
5) Power=DIY mono block Hypex NC400
6) Speakers=MonitorAudio PL200


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I'd consider getting a PC with jRiver to use as a streamer and installing DiracLive on it. It will also get you a much better GUI than what is on the Oppo.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am using the Xilica XP-4080... I love it, but it does have a bit of a learning curve. Once you get it figured out it is real easy to setup, and change settings. :T


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Using a PC as the source + DSP is one potential solution.
Think this option is to make use of USB connection mainly.
Just that I'm still resisting to put a full fledged PC into my stereo chain.

Don't believe a PC will has superior SQ vs dedicated network streamer transports.

But a PC with DSP inside vs a dedicated streamer and an additional DSP ...... maybe the formal is better ??


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tane0019 said:


> Using a PC as the source + DSP is one potential solution.
> Think this option is to make use of USB connection mainly.
> Just that I'm still resisting to put a full fledged PC into my stereo chain.
> 
> ...


If you put anything digital/DSP in between the amp and the preamp, you impose additional A/D and D/A on the audio signals.


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

What about a 12v version? Something like a Helix DSP or Arc Audio PS8 could be used with a wall wart, and give you the option to send the signal either with digital or analog.


----------



## phosphorein (Apr 5, 2012)

My approach is to place the DSP appliance before the DAC and keep everything in the digital domain prior to the pre/amp. I chose the miniDSP ddc-22D and feed the digital stream from CD, computer or raspberryPi-hifi berry digi+.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

phosphorein said:


> My approach is to place the DSP appliance before the DAC and keep everything in the digital domain prior to the pre/amp. I chose the miniDSP ddc-22D and feed the digital stream from CD, computer or raspberryPi-hifi berry digi+.


That works fine for stereo. Tougher to accomplish for multichannel.


----------



## moxxymig (Dec 31, 2006)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I'd consider getting a PC with jRiver to use as a streamer and installing DiracLive on it. It will also get you a much better GUI than what is on the Oppo.


This. I'm keeping my eyes open for a sale on the MOTU 16A to use as a DAC for a jriver based system.


----------

